# Brookside Wonder-Wool Felt Pads....Does anyone use them?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Your link doesn't work. I do, however, like a thick wool pad. I haven't bought one in years, so I guess I would get sticker shock.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sometimes the link works for me....and sometimes it doesn't. I don't know why. :?

Valley Vet seems to be the only place that sells it....at least that I can find. Let me try again:
www.valleyvet.com/GetThumbnail.aspx?img=swatches/30223_L_vvs_000.jpg&q=50&W=200&H=300&z=2

http://www.valleyvet.com/GetThumbnail.aspx?img=swatches/30223_L_vvs_000.jpg&q=50&W=200&H=300&z=2

If it still doesn't work, that's okay.

(Anybody interested could do a search for it on Valley Vet).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It worked that time. Will the 31 X 32 fit your saddle? Some saddles need a 32 x 32 to work nicely. Most any good pad will cost $100. I am not sure that this one stands out one way or the other. It looks like a solid pad for a horse that doesn't need anything special in the way of working on saddle fit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

still does not work for me. The link, that is.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Link worked for me, but I've never used one of those pads. I bought a pair of Brookside SMBs a few years ago and they were decent enough quality, but not the best.

If you're looking for a good, affordable felt pad, I really suggest a Diamond. I really like them and most the working cowboys I know swear by them.
DIAMOND WOOL PAD COMPANY - 1" Diamond Wool Contoured Tough Saddle Pad - NRSworld.com

And, if you're interested in being able to get a little color without having to use a blanket on top, they do have the same pad with a canvas cover on it.
Diamond Wool Designer Pad
Diamond Wool Ranch Pad


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the price on the Diamond better.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Who wouldn't like the price of the Diamond :wink:

I don't know about either the Diamond or the Wonder Wool, but I wouldn't buy either, afer all these years of being a cheapie on tack, having owned a 5 Star, I would personally save up and buy another. Love the quality, fit and feel, and as it is directly on the horses back, well not a place to skimp.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! I adore my 5-star. That would definitely be my first choice. I went and looked at them though and it would be well over $200 for a 1" 5-star. I think the one I was looking at specifically which was 1" natural color, 32x32 was $244 at Jeffers, which seemed to be one of the cheapest places. Sigh! Yeah, maybe I should just wait and get that one, but I want my horse tack "fix" now! :lol:

This Diamond Wool at Jeffers is an outstanding price and everyone who gave it a review loves it:
http:// http://www.jefferspet.com/ranch-tough-contoured-pad/camid/EQU/cp/3B-R1/

I know it's not the same high quality, but I don't think it's bad quality either because I have a Diamond Wool that I bought about 15 years ago and it's a pretty decent pad. The wool compacted slightly at the shoulders, but hey, to give it credit the pad is 15 years old! The only reason I don't like using it anymore is that it's not a contour shape and I've grown to love a contour. The stay up off the withers whereas the non-contour always moves down onto the withers even if I pull it into the gullet when I saddle up. Part of me says just get one of these and replaced it in a few years if I want to.....after all, you could go through about 4 of these for the price of one 5-star!

The other thing that is good about Diamond Wool is I know the wool is soft. And 5-Star is soft. I have seen some wool felt pads that are very stiff. I don't know if that makes them better or worse, but part of the reason the 5-star is so nice is that it really molds to the shape of the horse and I think the Diamond Wool will too.

So that leaves me leaning towards Diamond Wool. 

Smrobs, do the folks that you know who use Diamond Wool just use one of their cheapier ones? Diamond Wool has pads all they way up to the price of 5-Star, but I might as well buy a 5-star if I am going to spend $200. But everyone seems to love their $65 version?

(I know I can get the canvas tops and such too, but I'm talking about the felt quality.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have one of their cheaper ones and I can't complain about anything with it. It's got great support.

Most of the folks around here who use diamond either use the same one I do (the one I posted above) or they go ahead and get the natural shade one that's a bit more expensive
DIAMOND WOOL PAD COMPANY - Diamond Wool 1" Contoured Cowboy Pad - NRSworld.com
and I've never really heard about much difference in functionality between the two. I suppose if there was a horse that had _really_ sensitive skin, they might notice a difference between the virgin wool and the regular wool.


Still cheaper than a 5-star though LOL.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have one of their cheaper ones and I can't complain about anything with it. It's got great support.
> 
> Most of the folks around here who use diamond either use the same one I do (the one I posted above) or they go ahead and get the natural shade one that's a bit more expensive
> DIAMOND WOOL PAD COMPANY - Diamond Wool 1" Contoured Cowboy Pad - NRSworld.com
> ...


Yeah, I saw that one too but when I went to find it I couldn't find it again! They also have a $200 version that is all virgin wool felt.

Most of the time I use a wool Mayatex blanket next to the horse with the pad on top. And that generally works pretty well for me. But for some reason blankets really travel out from under the pad on Zane, so I have been using a pad alone with him. 

I also suspect me may already be getting a saddle mark (just white hairs, not a swelling) but it's hard to tell because he is going gray and has random white hair clusters anyway. But the fact that it is right at the front of the saddle bars (on one side only) makes me think it might be from my saddle......which I thought fit him great. :-( Always a good sweat pattern, or so it seemed.

But that's neither here nor there really. If it's a saddle mark it's from the saddle, not the pad. (I've been using an Impact Gel on him). I have a feeling it's because his hips are unbalanced and maybe that unbalances the saddle. I feel like I'm riding pretty level though. He doesn't "feel" out-of-balance. I've never seriously explored shoeing options because I've been trying to keep him barefoot. Maybe that isn't going to work in the long-haul although right now it's been working fine. Sigh!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you post a picture of his back?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, I didn't even consider the possibility of the difference in his hind legs changing how the saddle rides on him but it makes a lot of sense that it would.

So long as he's got even sweat marks are even, I'd probably not worry about it. Have you run your fingers down either side of his spine checking for sore spots?

It probably wouldn't hurt to eventually get your farrier and vet together to discuss trying to pad him up to make him level on the back end and whether or not it would be a good idea, but I don't think that's something that's very urgent at this point.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, this looks like a very nice pad too:
Performance Wool Contour Pad By Mayatex - Weatherbeeta - Shop by Brand

Not much track record on that one though.....as far as reviews or anything. But I love Mayatex's blankets. 

As for Zane, I don't have a pictures of his back per say, but I do have these ones below. These were taken the day after his birthday, July 14th. The white spot is on his right saddle pocket area, behind his shoulder. It doesn't even show in these photos....it is a brand new development. Maybe because this is the time of year hair starts to grow in for winter? 

At any rate, it has only showed up over the past couple of weeks. He gets ridden about twice a week for about 4 hours at a time (sometimes a lot less, but his longest rides have been 4 to 4.5 hours). 

What's good about it I guess is that I have never felt or seen any type of swelling in that area. It's just that there is a tiny spot of hair coming in white. Similar to the spots on his rump, only whiter. 

I am going to sound like a bad owner saying this, but my vet passed away last fall and I have yet to find a replacement. Or I have yet to need a replacement I guess I should say. I gave vaccines myself this past spring. I am also my own farrier.....I took farrier science years ago and have been doing the barefoot thing for about 7 years. I trim them myself.

I have a gut feeling he should be padded up, but I hate to commit to a lifetime of pads on one foot. Especially while he is still growing. I don't want to protect that foot from growing and developing properly. There is about a 1 1/4" limb disparity on that side. You can kind of see the hip drop in the photo from behind. 

He has a nice back for holding a saddle. Adequate withers and a medium width A-shape behind the withers for the saddle. He's not as narrow A-shaped as his mom (a Fox Trotter) and he isn't round like a barrel like some Quarter Horses are. He's a nice mix of both breeds in that regard. Although I bet as he gets older he will get wider!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> So long as he's got even sweat marks are even, I'd probably not worry about it. Have you run your fingers down either side of his spine checking for sore spots?


I forgot to answer the above. No, I haven't run my fingers down either side of his spine. What a common sense thing to do and I forgot all about it. I will have to do that. 

Sometimes he flinches a little with the metal curry though (my favorite grooming tool when they are muddy or sweaty). Mainly when I get back towards his hip/loin area. It's something I will have to pay closer attention to. Whether it is the curry itself or if he is actually sore back there. I hope he's not sore.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

About the padding up thing, I'd darn sure get a vet's opinion before you even seriously considered it. The way I see it, one of two things could possibly happen if you decide to pad him up; 1) It will even up his hips and smooth out his wrinkles after some getting used to or 2) It will change the way he moves because that leg won't be the same as he has grown accustomed to over the last 3 years and may change his movement so much that he starts to have trouble moving smoothly and comfortably.

Padding may end up being one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't type deals LOL.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> About the padding up thing, I'd darn sure get a vet's opinion before you even seriously considered it. The way I see it, one of two things could possibly happen if you decide to pad him up; 1) It will even up his hips and smooth out his wrinkles after some getting used to or 2) It will change the way he moves because that leg won't be the same as he has grown accustomed to over the last 3 years and may change his movement so much that he starts to have trouble moving smoothly and comfortably.
> 
> Padding may end up being one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't type deals LOL.


Yes, it's never a black and white issue is it?


----------

